# Gsync + HDR = Fehlanzeige



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

Ich musste die Tage für einen bekannten Monitorberatung machen. Er hat eine GTX 1080 neu gekauft und wollte gerne einen neuen, passenden Monitor.
Gerne hätte ich Ihm ein modernes Panel  mit 144Hz, WQHD, 27/28Zoll und Gsync samt HDR empfohlen, idealerweise mit einem VA Panel.

Aber, ich habe keins gefunden.... Jetzt mal meine Frage: Gibt es keine Modelle die HDR und Gsync anbieten???
Ich bin etwas irritiert, Freesync mit HDR hat ja schon eine gewisse Auswahl mittlerweile, auch wenn einige mit HDR 400 nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen sind. Aber kein einziges Gerät in der Kombination?
Die 2500€ Geräte klammere ich jetzt mal aus, die sind mir bekannt.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2018)

Nein.


----------



## Ryle (19. August 2018)

Wenn du zwingend so ein Pseudo HDR Panel suchst, dann nimm einfach eines ohne G-Sync. Solange du über 60fps bleibst machst sich das sowieso kaum bemerkbar und bei sehr hohen fps kann man mit Framelimiter arbeiten.
Aber der HDR Gamesupport hat meist nichts mit HDR zu tun. Da sind größtenteils Gradiationskurven angepasst, Farben übersteuert und das soll dann angeblich HDR sein. In beinahe allen Spielen mit HDR Support endet das dann in poppigen Farben, veränderter Gammakurve und irgendwelchen Blendeffekten.
Es gibt ganz wenige Ausnahmen, die HDR wirklich für die Kontrast, Dynamik und Belichtung nutzen und auch richtig umsetzen. Das ist dann meistens auch nur über gewisse Szenen gestreut, während es in anderen wieder eher suboptimal implementiert wurde. Man müsste ein Spiel einfach schon von vornherein auf HDR auslegen um das "Mastering" auch entsprechend der Entwicklervorstellung umsetzen zu können.

Genauso wenig sind die aktuellen Panel wirklich HDR geeignet. Dafür bräuchte es mehr Helligkeit, höheren nativen Kontrast und ein vernünftiges Dimming. Da werden noch genug Panel mit HDR angepriesen obwohl sie nur mit 8bit, keinerlei Dimmingfunktionen und relativ geringen Helligkeitswerten kommen. Selbst die 2500€ FALD Monitore sind nur ein Kompromiss, da du szenenabhängig den schlechten Schwarzwert und Kontrast vom IPS Panel nicht immer sinnvoll verbessern kannst.  Die Technik ist einfach noch nicht weiter genug, die Preise sind zu hoch und es hapert massiv an der Umsetzung in den Medien.

Wenn die Preise ähnlich sind, dann kann man sicherlich auch ein Feature wie HDR600 mitnehmen und es ausprobieren, ansonsten würde ich da weniger Wert drauf legen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

Ich besitze ein HDR 600 Panel und bin mit der Umsetzung sehr zufrieden muss ich sagen, vor allem in Shadow of War und Battlefront 2 ist das Feature sehr gut umgesetzt.
Ich will jetzt aber auch keine Debatte über den Sinn anstiften, JoM hat die Sache ja kurz und knapp geklärt.

Offenbar schließt das Gsync Modul wohl HDR aus, ansonsten wäre sicher schon ein Panel auf dem Markt.
Schwache Leistung wie ich finde.


----------



## chaotium (19. August 2018)

Das neue GSync 2 beherscht doch HDR?


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2018)

Das wurde doch schon ausgeschlossen, da viel zu teuer.


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das wurde doch schon ausgeschlossen, da viel zu teuer.



Korrekt. Zu bedenken ist ja auch die Spezifikation von Gsync HDR, 1000Nits werden dort ja vorausgesetzt. Damit kommen so schnell keine bezahlbaren Geräte. Ich finde das bei einem Computer Monitor auch etwas übertrieben. Die 600Nits hauen ja schon rein bei mir, 1000Nits sind ziemlich übertreiben da man meist ja in etwas abgedunkelten Räumen zockt. Nachts ist so eine Helligkeit kaum zuzumuten bei der geringen Distanz die man in der Regel zum Gerät hat.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen dass das überflüssig oder schlecht wäre, aber die Latte so hoch zu hängen halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## Sharijan (23. August 2018)

Zum Thema HDR 1000:
Ich hatte vor kurzem den Philips 436xxx (43" UHD Vesa 1000) Monitor bei mir stehen, ich hab den nach 2 Tagen zurückgegeben weil ich durch die Größe und vor allem durch die Helligkeit richtige Augenschmerzen bekommen habe! Ich bin großer HDR Fan für Fernseher, aber am Monitor ist es bisher schlecht umgesetzt.


----------

